# Riding pants???



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

So I currently have a pair of Club Ride ‘Revolution’ pants and it’s been a love/hate relationship.

I love they’re simple understated styling, stretch fabric, etc.

My issue is their fit. I’m 5’10” and a muscular 195lb. and normally wear 32x32 pants. 

The Medium is way too tight in the waist, somewhat ok in the thighs and great from the knees down, length is perfect. 

The Large is perfect up top in the waist and thighs, but from the knees down they’re a bit loose, especially at the leg opening and length. I’ve had to have them hemmed and they’re still not right.

The guy on these is just a bit funky 

So, does anyone have any recommendations for weather resistant pants that are similar with a better fit???


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I am 5’10”, 192 pounds, with a 34” inseam. I wear 34/34 jeans. Picked up a pair of 34” Fox Defend Fire pants this weekend. Seem to fit well. Pricey AF but at least I got them for 30% off. The only things I am not too happy about is that they pick up dust and dirt really easily, and the elastic cuff design at the ankle makes them a royal PITA to get off easily/quickly.

Biking pants can be tough. These fit me, so I threw down on them and tried to get past the initial sticker shock as quickly as I could.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you wanting pants mostly for mountain biking or for general purpose including some casual biking (because the Revolution pants look like they're biased towards the latter)?

My favorite cold weather riding pants so far have been this cheap Amazon no name made in Taiwan find:

4ucycling Windproof Athletic Pants for Outdoor and Multi Sports Black XL-Promise https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SSTMMVK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pUlaEbRMY8KE3

The sizing is weird so do some investigation there. Under $30 though and work great!

Those Fox Defend Fire pants are awesome and I really wanted to buy them but I accepted that if ever it were cold enough to use them then I'd realistically go skiing or to the movies instead.


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Nat said:


> Are you wanting pants mostly for mountain biking or for general purpose including some casual biking (because the Revolution pants look like they're biased towards the latter)?


I see what you're saying. I mean, I'm riding trails (Santa Cruz Bronson) and I'm not a huge XC/Strava guy. So I like the more casual a styling.

I wonder if I could get away with a modern weather resistant hiking pant?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cobrakillerta said:


> I see what you're saying. I mean, I'm riding trails (Santa Cruz Bronson) and I'm not a huge XC/Strava guy. So I like the more casual a styling.
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with a modern weather resistant hiking pant?


I only break out the more wind-resistant/hiking pants for temps below about 20 degrees, otherwise anything of that nature tends to cut off too much airflow and makes you sweat, but the main issue is, how are you going to deal with the legs/cuffs and keeping them from getting into your chain and ring? In the winter on the fat-bike, I wear snow-gaiters and they work great, but unless you are doing something similar, this is going to be a frustrating problem with them IMO.

Also, unless you are around 32 degrees F, I wouldn't waste my time trying to go waterproof, and even then it's going to cut off too much airflow and make you sweat. You could try a hybrid setup with regular riding shorts and some XC ski pants beneath, that works for me well into the 30s. I'd concentrate more on having some waterproof shoes, like Lakes, and sealing them up with some duct tape or something around your socks. Dry feet are far more important than whether your legs get a little moist and with quick-drying fabrics you can minimize the effect of this, vs. damp dark places like your shoes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

cobrakillerta said:


> I see what you're saying. I mean, I'm riding trails (Santa Cruz Bronson) and I'm not a huge XC/Strava guy. So I like the more casual a styling.
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with a modern weather resistant hiking pant?


Like Jayem said, the pant legs will interfere with your pedaling. I've tried it and it only works passably. How cold of temperatures do you expect to be riding in? If it's only cool and not cold-cold then a pair of DH or AM type pants (Fox Defend, Fox Flexair) might be enough. If it's actually cold then those Amazon pants are great, or you could check out some xc ski pants. You get used to the style once you see how well they function.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

cobrakillerta said:


> I see what you're saying. I mean, I'm riding trails (Santa Cruz Bronson) and I'm not a huge XC/Strava guy.


Can anyone explain what the hell this means?

Isn't literally any mountain bike going to be for "riding trails"?

XC skiing pants are what you want.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> My favorite cold weather riding pants so far have been this cheap Amazon no name made in Taiwan find:
> 
> 4ucycling Windproof Athletic Pants for Outdoor and Multi Sports Black XL-Promise https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SSTMMVK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pUlaEbRMY8KE3
> 
> The sizing is weird so do some investigation there.


No kidding about the sizing, Nat. Even the 4XL size is 3" too small in the waist and 3" too short in the inseam for me. Sheesh! That's downright un-American.
=sParty


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

I wear these and they have been excellent 
https://www.gorewear.com/us/en-us/g...refv1=Men&start=3&cgid=gw_sport_cycling_pants


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally when I lived on the east coast I wore wool lined Canari tights that fit over my lycra and then wore my regular riding shorts over that.


----------



## Kolchak (May 15, 2017)

I'll second the 4ucycling pants suggested by someone above. I've been using them for two years and they work perfect. I still have to wear some long johns under them when it is below 20°f or real windy but they work great and I have no issues with getting snagged in chain like mentioned above. For the price you really can't beat them. I ride year round and use these both on and off road when it's 35-40° and below, otherwise I'm in shorts. I rise in a lot of wet conditions and these do a pretty good job of keeping me dry unless I'm soaked from a sudden downpour. Minehave strings to tighten the waistband so no issues with them being too loose.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have always used xc ski pants with windproof front and breathable rear. I still use them but if I sit a lot my dangly bits get quite cold (don't like chamois), or if it's quite cold in general. A few years ago I tried some old REI hiking pants I had that were pretty torn up but the 4 way stretch and toughness made sense to use. Believe they were made of Schoeller fabric but can't confirm. Anyway, they worked amazingly well, mostly windproof ie; breathed still just enough, and were tough as hell. Couple years ago found some Bontrager OMW pants that look a lot like those REI pants, but a tighter weave. They also have more pockets and gaiters built in, cordura on the inner ankles and a more bike fit. I use them now for rides below 30 and just change weight of base layers to suit. Expensive yes, but considering they are going on year 3, look brand new, and the good luck I have had with this type of fabric, it should be money well spent.


----------



## Xgecko (Oct 12, 2019)

I live in NewEngland, my go to winter pant for years has been the EMS Nosrthsheild. I believe they were originally designed for Xcountry skiing and snowshoeing. I have used them for MTB, trail running and of course snowshoeing. They are stretchy, windproof in the front and have zip ankle cuffs


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

That Schoeller fabric is pretty cool. I wish I could find more apparel made with it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> Can anyone explain what the hell this means?
> 
> Isn't literally any mountain bike going to be for "riding trails"?
> 
> XC skiing pants are what you want.


I guess us XC guys aren't riding trails... I don't get the lingo....

OP needs some Red Hot Chili Pepper (the band) logo pants.. .maybe that'll be okay and people won't think he's too serious


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

For the person that wants a normal looking pant. These are super stretchy and come lined or unlined. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Outdoor-Fleece-Lined-Pant/400778020


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jayem said:


> the main issue is, how are you going to deal with the legs/cuffs and keeping them from getting into your chain and ring?


Riding specific pants are tapered so you don't have to worry about your pants getting caught in your chain. However, I have been using some softshell type joggers that are very similar to any of the MTB specific riding pants and I really like them.

I wear pants more times than not now. Even in 70s weather. Yeah, they are warmer but I have gotten used to it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

aliikane said:


> Riding specific pants are tapered so you don't have to worry about your pants getting caught in your chain. However, I have been using some softshell type joggers that are very similar to any of the MTB specific riding pants and I really like them.
> 
> I wear pants more times than not now. Even in 70s weather. Yeah, they are warmer but I have gotten used to it.


Ahh yes, but then problem then becomes, how do you tuck them INTO your shoes/boots? and if not, then you have exposed skin or at least a loose spot where your have little overlap and air can easily get in there. I have some bib-pans and some older "xc riding pants" from years ago, these have the little loops you can put your feet in so they will "tuck into" your shoe, but these are generally pretty weak IME as far as working in more extreme conditions/wind, etc. When it gets cold, they can make a good base-layer below the pants. Some kind of shell for wind-block and base-layer for warmth.


----------



## CrankAddictRich (Oct 7, 2016)

cobrakillerta said:


> So I currently have a pair of Club Ride 'Revolution' pants and it's been a love/hate relationship.
> 
> I love they're simple understated styling, stretch fabric, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm the same as you... got a pair of ClubRide's lats year. I'm 5'8", 165 pounds, normally wear 30x30's. The small was the perfect measurement, but no way they fit me in the thigh. I sized up to mediums and got them hemmed. I really liked them, but at $100 + price of hemming it was costly.

I recently found Eddie Bauer Trek pants at Costco for $19.... very similar to the club rides in terms of materials, but without the extra gusset of material at the knees and crotch. sizing is like jeans, buy the length and waist. I got 32x30.... they're great.


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

CrankAddictRich said:


> I'm the same as you... got a pair of ClubRide's lats year. I'm 5'8", 165 pounds, normally wear 30x30's. The small was the perfect measurement, but no way they fit me in the thigh. I sized up to mediums and got them hemmed. I really liked them, but at $100 + price of hemming it was costly.
> 
> I recently found Eddie Bauer Trek pants at Costco for $19.... very similar to the club rides in terms of materials, but without the extra gusset of material at the knees and crotch. sizing is like jeans, buy the length and waist. I got 32x30.... they're great.


Awesome, thanks! I'll have to check them out 
Those are wind and water resistant?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Inspired by this thread, not only did I pick up a pair of Fox Defend Fire pants, as mentioned above, but today I also grabbed a pair of NorthFace winter warm hybrid pants (both at 30% off). Hopefully they will be good for my daily commuting purposes.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

My ride today was in not too cold 10°f

I had two micro fleece underlayers that seem to be warmest by my experience, also Thick and heavy motorbiking Gore-Tex pants with knee cups, that are pretty much best wind blockers I have found. 

Boots are advertised to -40°f but barely kept toes warm for 1.5 hours.

Jacket was one made for snowboarding in extreme temps. 

My skin was red after 1.5 hour ride and ice cold, sweating did not get going too much, despite clothing was very restrictive. 

I can't comprehend how those thin bicycling specific pants could work, all I have tested have been horribly cold, work for tempo rides, but doing HR zone 2 or below I have noticed that pants need to be really thick and loose material with several underlayers. 

My aim is to ride 3-4 hours, but even my clothes block wind, cold conducts trough layers eventually freezing the skin. 

There is lot of days below zero that I would like to ride, but amount of needed layers becomes too great. 

Stylish at cold seems to be out of the question for me as I freeze so easily, even at summer I can't ride much at all as I overheat with only cycling shorts on. 

So any of you have been able to avoid red skin at 10°f and below with 2 hours or more riding without looking like a Michelin guy?


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

grumpy old biker said:


> So any of you have been able to avoid red skin at 10°f and below with 2 hours or more riding without looking like a Michelin guy?


10° F is about the perfect winter riding temperature.

However, looking at your list of what you wear, it might not be helping your apparent cold-bloodiness. Thick or heavy clothes aren't always the warmest.

Base Layers: Say it with me: 100% wool, top & bottom. No substitutes. I personally prefer stuff from Varusteleka, but there are other options. I use a thinner (Sarma L1) wool layer for >0° and thicker one (Sarma L2) for <0°. This is over butt shorts.

Mid Layers: I don't really wear true mid-layers as such. Its a thermal jersey on top, that becomes my outer layer >0°.

Outer Layers: Top: >0° its a Columbia down vest with silver stuff on the inside. <0° its a Duluth Trading Company Black Hills jacket over the base/mid. If really cold, the aforementioned vest underneath the jacket. Pants are Duluth Trading Company Black Hills.

Extremities: I cover every inch of skin at <20°. Wool balaclava on the head. Wool shemagh for neck/body interface, tied "arty fartsy style" most days and "Russian in Stalingrad" style on cold days. Mid-calf wool socks. I run 1st gen 45NRTH Wolvhammer boots, the newer ones aren't as warm. Gloves are 45NRTH, Nokken for >10°, Sturmfist 4 for <10°. BTW, the time to buy this stuff is spring. Save $$$.

Extras: I wear a pack with extras: another wool balaclava, wool beanie and windproof balaclava, the other gloves I'm not wearing, vest (if I'm not wearing it) and packable wind breaker jacket.

You will notice that if it touches skin, its wool. All this ^^^ is designed to do one thing: trap heat at the skin and let the other layers worry about stopping wind/moisture.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you looked at REI or MEC (if you are in Canada) at thier various hiking pants?

I bought a pair with tapered legs and belt loops at MEC


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nat said:


> That Schoeller fabric is pretty cool. I wish I could find more apparel made with it.


Schoeller fabric is great stuff. Oddly enough I have 2 pairs of shorty gaiters made with it. It's so water resistant that it effectively seals the tops of my shoes from water ingress when I hike through creeks. And my gaiters are almost 15 years old now.

I gave up with trying to find casual-looking pants that worked well when riding. I've been using tights of various kinds and have had better luck. The first ones I pull out when it starts getting cool are just some simple running tights. I put my lycra shorts on first, then the tights, and then my baggies go on over the top to prevent the bike saddle from wearing them out and also give me a bit better wind blocking for my crotch area. I have some heavier wind-blocking front Bontrager tights that I'll use if it's below about 15F or so (or below about 40F on the road bike). The fit on them kinda sucks, though. I had to size way up to get them to fit my thighs, so now the waist is huge. I had to buy some suspenders for ski pants to make them work. I don't ride in temps that cold very often now that I'm in the southeast, though, so I deal with it when I have to. I probably wouldn't have bought them if I didn't get the massive discount on them that I got.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

CycleKrieg said:


> Base Layers: Say it with me: 100% wool, top & bottom. No substitutes.


Sorry, but that's really just BS sold to us by the industry. I'm not advocating going out with a cotton pull-over, but the idea that wool is some magical layer is just BS. I spent this week doing an avalanche course in negative F temps (lots of standing around) and was in Fairbanks and Galena last week, down to -37F. I even have raynauds. Synthetic is warmer for the weight and dries faster. It's resistant to odor in modern examples and does not become ice-cold when wet. Wool carries a slight amount more warmth when wet, but not much, and it stays wetter longer, which also makes you cold, so again, not a magical layer. I'm not saying I have no wool layers, like socks, but the premise of what you said is simply wrong. The warmest base layer I have is a reflective columbia base layer. There are far more important things than the material, as the stretch, the length (to be able to tuck in), the turtle-neck and sleeve-length are far more important for saying warm. Give me a synthetic layer that ticks all of these boxes any day over a wool one that misses one of them (leading to cold hands, neck, etc.). Tests have only shown slight differences between wool and synthetic as far as warmth when wet, the adage that everything else becomes "cold" is flat out untrue. If you never wash clothes, the anti-odor properties may be helpful, but there are other good reasons to wash clothes (and do it smartly, like not using tumble dry for delicate).

I do notice a significant different with down. It is often too warm to wear for an extended period, but it's a great bail-out for when it does get cold or you need it for an extended cold downhill well into the freezing temps. Also invaluable for any "standing around" situation where your core temp drops, like when you stop to make base camp or standing around pits like we were this week. I used them earlier this week when camping overnight on my bike as well.

But wool? Naw, don't notice any difference from a quality synthetic and even a good many cheap synthetics can do the job just as well. Especially good is when you get enough to have the right option for the weather, a heavier layer, a thinner layer, a layer without a thick neck, I have one with an extended turtle neck, etc. The fit, thickness and other features way override wool and the premium doesn't get you anything...again unless you just never want to wash clothes...


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

The OP never said anything about cold weather gear.... Club Ride stuff is styled like regular street clothes but for bike riding.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have so much technical wear, it's ridiculous. Embarrassing actually. That said, I kinda like cheap merino wool blend stuff. Costco socks and Paradox base layer, for example. $15 for a 4 pack of socks and I got the top and bottom Paradox base layers for less than $20 total. 

As Jayem said, the non-stink feature of all this stuff is mind blowing. But I also love the feel of it, and it seems to work well for me, and holds up extremely well. 

I am convinced there is no panacea. Like everything else, there seems to be at least some give and take with most winter attire. I have yet to find a magic bullet. A lot of it comes down to luck too - anticipating weather conditions and tweaking things appropriately. AND SHEDDING LAYERS AND VENTING BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE.

I have picked up a ton of good pointers along the way from this site - in particular, from Jayem. Yet I am still trying to figure all this out after commuting daily through shitty CDN winters since 2008. Still lots for me to learn. It never seems to stop. Looking forward to getting out there bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

bcriverjunky said:


> The OP never said anything about cold weather gear.... Club Ride stuff is styled like regular street clothes but for bike riding.


That's true. He used the term "weather resistant," which could just mean wet conditions. I inquired about the temperatures in which he expects to be riding but I don't see that he replied specifically to that question.

I have some Club Ride pants that are kind of weather resistant but there are better pants for wet conditions such as the Endura MT500. The Club Rides are more for looking stylish with some bike riding capability thrown in.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Ahh yes, but then problem then becomes, how do you tuck them INTO your shoes/boots? and if not, then you have exposed skin or at least a loose spot where your have little overlap and air can easily get in there. I have some bib-pans and some older "xc riding pants" from years ago, these have the little loops you can put your feet in so they will "tuck into" your shoe, but these are generally pretty weak IME as far as working in more extreme conditions/wind, etc. When it gets cold, they can make a good base-layer below the pants. Some kind of shell for wind-block and base-layer for warmth.


Yeah, I guess what you are talking about is only for snow and more extreme cold situations. If you are riding in California, it is not an issue. The pants I wear have elastic bottoms, but the exposed part of my ankle is covered by socks and never gets cold. On my rides, my legs never get cold with riding pants. Only my upper body and hands mainly because moisture is the problem.

Perhaps the solution is high top riding shoes or having so sort of stirrup added on to pants that wraps around your shoe.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

grumpy old biker said:


> My ride today was in not too cold 10°f
> 
> I had two micro fleece underlayers that seem to be warmest by my experience, also Thick and heavy motorbiking Gore-Tex pants with knee cups, that are pretty much best wind blockers I have found.
> 
> ...


I can confirm that the North Face pants in post #22 plus the $10 Paragon merino wool blend base layer available at Costco, is an absolutely perfect combo for 10F temps. I sweat lots. I was as dry as a bone and nice and comfy the entire time I was out.

Those pants are stylin AF.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

what is wrong with road bike pants/bibs that have the fleece lining ? that's the route im headed. love the built in butt cushion.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I can confirm that the North Face pants in post #22 plus the $10 Paragon merino wool blend base layer available at Costco, is an absolutely perfect combo for 10F temps. I sweat lots. I was as dry as a bone and nice and comfy the entire time I was out.
> 
> Those pants are stylin AF.


I have some lightweight northface tech pants that I wore today in 0°F, with my AC/DC yoga pants beneath. Perfect. One important feature I look for is a thigh-pocket, as it's the one place I find I can put my phone where it stays warm the whole ride, as opposed to chest pockets or in bags.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jayem said:


> ...with my AC/DC yoga pants beneath...


:cornut:

What are the Craft pants you like? Do you know the exact name of them? I wouldn't mind trying them. I have access right now to Craft for 40% off (I believe).


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of these.

https://arcteryx.com/us/en/shop/mens/gamma-ar-pant

I'm on my third pair. In spring and fall I wear them with a chamois liner and knee pads (if riding park or jumping). This time of year, I wear them over thermal long underwear or thermal cycling knickers with wool knee high socks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> :cornut:
> 
> What are the Craft pants you like? Do you know the exact name of them? I wouldn't mind trying them. I have access right now to Craft for 40% off (I believe).


Storms are usually the gold standard, that's what most people wear and I have a few pair of them, they seem to be a slightly newer version on their website though: https://www.craftsports.us/collecti...rm-training-tights-2-0?variant=16842510860347

These might be worth a look too: https://www.craftsports.us/collecti...winter-training-tights?variant=16858702282811

There are also bib models that might be nice in the winter (but really complicate things IME when you have to pee).

I think we've seen a proliferation of lightweight tech/outdoor/backcountry type pants that will serve the purpose, so there are a lot of options. The Craft XC style works much of the time though, and on much colder days (colder than 0F) I wear it as my base-layer under a lightweight backcountry or tech pant.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Storms are usually the gold standard, that's what most people wear and I have a few pair of them, they seem to be a slightly newer version on their website though: https://www.craftsports.us/collecti...rm-training-tights-2-0?variant=16842510860347
> 
> These might be worth a look too: https://www.craftsports.us/collecti...winter-training-tights?variant=16858702282811
> 
> ...


Thanks. The Storms look great.

I am not a fan of bibs in the winter for the reason you cited. I try to drink lots, and pee lots.

I am going to try to track some of the Storms down. Thos look really nice.

Thanks.

For others who may be wondering, I can 100% recommend the North Face pants posted above. Right now, they are by far my favourite winter riding pants. Super versatile, really comfortable, protective yet breathable, and they look really nice as well. Can't go wrong with them.


----------

